# Technolgy IDIOT...Any Help Please



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

There are utilities that do this, however I would not put them into the "easy to use" category, generally speaking.

You're best bet is to write down all the software that you currently use, and note whether it was installed via a disc that you own, or was downloaded from the internet. Use this to reinstall the software you need onto the new computer.

For files (pictures, music, movies, etc.) get everything into one main folder - it can be subdivided into different folders within that, but have everything in one spot. Depending on how big that folder is, use a USB thumb drive to move everything onto your new computer. You might need to do it in sections, i.e. just pictures first, then movies, etc. depending on how big the thumb drive is (also, thumb drives are CHEAP so go get a big one if you don't have it).


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

I've done computer chores like this for 25years, and this process seems to get increasingly harder with every iteration of hardware and software. 

Drive cloning may or may not work due to the specific hardware each install is tailored to. I usually test first by trying to boot the old drive in the new machine. 

Or as already stated, shuttle files with a USB drive. There are also adapters that let you plug a hard disk into a USB port for copying.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

I have an adapter that allows me to slave my old hard drive to the new machine and then copy and paste things I want to the new machine. Usually keep the old hard drive in case I forget something.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

My son uses Chrome for a server I think. When he entered his pass word on the new computer everything was there.
Well, that is what i understood.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Nealtw said:


> My son uses Chrome for a server I think. When he entered his pass word on the new computer everything was there.
> Well, that is what i understood.


 Neal.... If that's correct, that will help to a fair degreee.....I too use chrome, but I'm never sure what is on my computer and what is on my account at Chrome......any idea if his passwords and favorites and configuration settings came up as oriiginal on here.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Neal.... If that's correct, that will help to a fair degreee.....I too use chrome, but I'm never sure what is on my computer and what is on my account at Chrome......any idea if his passwords and favorites and configuration settings came up as oriiginal on here.


I think it did, he had asked his son to help him move over and the kid said put in your pass word and walked away.


----------



## geenowalker (Aug 19, 2013)

Should cost about $50 at GeekSquad in Best buy. This is easy, for a IT geek. But would be challenging for someone that has not done this. Put both PCs on the same network and map the drive from 1 pc to another. There are vids you can see on youtube that show how to map 2 windows 10 pc together. This is the documentation from MSFT......https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/map-a-network-drive-in-windows-10-29ce55d1-34e3-a7e2-4801-131475f9557d


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

geenowalker said:


> Should cost about $50 at GeekSquad in Best buy.


But I found better work from a small independent shop.


----------



## geenowalker (Aug 19, 2013)

SPS-1 said:


> But I found better work from a small independent shop.


No doubt....finding an independent shop can be a challenge. Best buy everywhere. Not pushing bestbuy....but the tech shops in my town are mostly Apple. Took my Thinkpad for a replacement keyboard and should have done it myself.


----------



## Fish_Stick (Feb 28, 2017)

Programs are going to have to be reinstalled unfortunately but for your user profile it's pretty simple. You'll need to see how big the folder is though first. Open "This PC" or explorer and navigate to C:\USERS\ (whatever name you log on with). Right click and select properties. Depending on the GB reading on that will determine how you move everything. If it's smaller than your USB drive it'll be simple, if not, you'll have to make a few copies to transfer all the data.

However if the folder size is smaller than the USB drive, you can right click on the folder and copy it, then navigate to your USB drive and paste it. Might take sometime to finish and you'll want to check it every so often for a message that it had problems copying or the file is in use or whatever. Once the copy is complete, you plug it into the new computer and then navigate to your new user profile under C:\USER\ . If the name is different you'll need to go into the USB drive and open the folder so you can see the folders like 3D Objects, contacts, desktop, documents etc. Hit CTRL+A (select all) and then CTRL+C (copy). Navigate back to the new USER folder and then paste it (CTRL+V). Sit back and at least all of your data for that profile is transferred now. 

Let me know if the size is bigger than the drive and I'll put directions for that up.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

There are cables made expressly for moving data from one computer to the other.
I have had several HP computers that actually had the software installed to do this so all you have to do is supply the cable.
You can also copy from one hard drive to another. I upgraded the hard drive in my computer and did that.
It worked with little hassle.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Amazon has the cable which includes the software.
It is about $40.
*Plugable USB 3.0 Transfer Cable, Unlimited Use, Transfer Data Between 2 Windows PC's, Compatible with Windows 10, 8.1, 8, 7, Vista, XP, Bravura Easy Computer Sync Software Included.*

Go to Amazon and paste that in the search box.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

It's best to start with a clean slate on a new machine and just transfer the data over.

User profiles have program specific stuff and settings saved.

Definitely save your old users folder but under a different name, then transfer the data.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I have a one terabyte external drive that plugs into a USB port. I saved everything on it and then plugged it into my new computer.


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

I think the users in this forum could better answer your question if you can list what you usually do on the Toshiba.

Do you use the Toshiba for only Web surfing and Email?
What else do you do on the Toshiba? Spy on enemies for instance 😁.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Whoa, Wait a hold it!

Let's Get this right, you broke your keyboard, and want to replace the entire computer?

They make all the peripherals interchangeable. 

Any keyboard should just plug into the one you have, without needing to clone the hard drive onto a new machine. 

Unless this is a laptop, then you are correct, and I am lost. 

Then a decent tech, can change the keyboard in the laptop, without needing to buy a new machine, and cloning the old one.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

de-nagorg said:


> Whoa, Wait a hold it!
> 
> Let's Get this right, you broke your keyboard, and want to replace the entire computer?
> 
> ...


ED....Thanks for the thoughts. I have an old toshiba laptop....best buy said they could not get a new keyboard..Toshiba no longer made.

They thought I could get a used one off EBAY....but I'm not that comfortable with that....plus this one is old , does not have bluetooth...and getting older I wanted a lit keyboard.....

ADAMZ....I'm out today, but will list ssome specific uses and some specific questions when I have time to think about it..

Thanks


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Let's assume that old Tosh is caput. Bad keyboard is making it unusable. Salvage the hard drive. You'll need small screwdriver of right type to open panels on bottom of unit. Dollar stores sell kits of screwdrivers. Maybe take a pic of hard drive before removing it. It may be in a proprietary holder/bracket. Set aside. If an old IDE type, more issues. If SATA, better.

Get new Acer ready. We'll assume it's another laptop. Boot it up. When entering very first name, enter Owner or similar but not user name you will use for your everyday mundane uses. This Owner will have Administrator rights. You will create a password for this signon so you can be the Owner when you need administrator rights to make changes. This will protect you better from hackers. Later, as Owner, you will create your everyday mundane user name but with less rights. (A hacker needs admin rights to take over your computer.)

It is likely that new Acer will be loaded with new promotions that you may or may not want. Some you may want to try. Clearing out the crapware is a later task. For instance, if you have MS Office CDs that you like, they can be reloaded. MS Office 2010 and earlier are just about out of service for updates but will still work. If you use Word, Excel and other products. If you select Office 365 you will pay monthly or such for a license. Same for Antivirus or security software.

For old hard drive from Toshiba, buy a case like this: ORICO Tool Free 2.5" Hard Drive Disk HDD External Enclosure Case - Newegg.com

Google model of old hard drive to ensure it's SATA type and not IDE.

Install old drive per included instructions and use cable to plug unto a USB port on Acer, but only after Acer has been booted up. See if you can then see the second (old Toshiba) drive. Write down paths to documents, downloads etc under your old user name. Usual path is: Drive Letter:\ Users\(user names)\Documents and Downloads. Other important stuff like pics and music you may have to look harder for.

When you have your map of where stuff was, as Owner with admin rights, create your user name that you'll use everyday. Easiest path: Control Panel --> User Accounts. You should give yourself a Local Account (rights to manage that user only and limited ability to make changes to computer). (You can always sign in as Owner with full rights when you need to.) When that new user has an account, copy and paste files to new Acer computer under same file system. If you are uncomfortable, leave old files on old drive in new case and plug in when you need an old file. Be aware that having the (now) external drive plugged in when booting Acer could be a problem (not likely) but better to disconnect after each use. Treat old drive in case like a thumbdrive. This old drive could be wiped for more storage if you wanted it but that is for another time...


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> ED....Thanks for the thoughts. I have an old toshiba laptop....best buy said they could not get a new keyboard..Toshiba no longer made.
> 
> They thought I could get a used one off EBAY....but I'm not that comfortable with that....plus this one is old , does not have bluetooth...and getting older I wanted a lit keyboard.....
> 
> ...


Often I find NOS parts on E-bay, that are NEW OLD STOCK, that have sat on a shelf for years, to replace worn old things with.

You might luck out and do that, then it's simple to replace the keyboard on the Toshiba.

And that is a standard response from Best Buy, about anything over 4 years old, "parts not available", just so they can sell a sucker a new machine, they really don't care about customer service.

They want inventory turnover.

ED


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

best buy is definitely not the place to go to get a computer fixed.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

de-nagorg said:


> Often I find NOS parts on E-bay, that are NEW OLD STOCK, that have sat on a shelf for years, to replace worn old things with.
> 
> You might luck out and do that, then it's simple to replace the keyboard on the Toshiba.
> 
> ...


ED...Thanx....I probably should have considered that better...but the ship has sailed as I already bought the ACER


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

diyorpay said:


> Let's assume that old Tosh is caput. Bad keyboard is making it unusable. Salvage the hard drive. You'll need small screwdriver of right type to open panels on bottom of unit. Dollar stores sell kits of screwdrivers. Maybe take a pic of hard drive before removing it. It may be in a proprietary holder/bracket. Set aside. If an old IDE type, more issues. If SATA, better.
> 
> Get new Acer ready. We'll assume it's another laptop. Boot it up. When entering very first name, enter Owner or similar but not user name you will use for your everyday mundane uses. This Owner will have Administrator rights. You will create a password for this signon so you can be the Owner when you need administrator rights to make changes. This will protect you better from hackers. Later, as Owner, you will create your everyday mundane user name but with less rights. (A hacker needs admin rights to take over your computer.)
> 
> ...


DIYORPAY....Gosh..*.Tyhank you *for the detailed approach and tips...*.I'm off on my "idiots journey to migrating.*"

In principle, I'm basically going to follow your approach.....but I don't need to pull harddrive as my old tosh computer is still working with an old plug in keyboard. I have them both set up here in front of me. I also have a bunch of flash drives and several portable hard drives for moving stuff around.

However, I'm going to have some specific questions as I go that I am going to ask guidance on.

*UPDATE AS TO CURRENT STATUS.*

I plugged ACER (new computer in) and Cortina came on and walked me thru initial setup and hookup to my wifi. I have done nothing else.

*Question 1*: Technically is my Windows name/sign in..... my name as entered by Cortana (Peter XXXX), or my e-mail addresss. (I know my Windows password and PIN) (I asume Cortana put me in as owner/administrator and I can followup later with a limited user name).

*Question 2:* If advisable and OK....I'd like to remove all the extra crap on the new Acer first. Do I just go to that page (can't quite remember how to get there) listing programs/games/free trials etc and use the remove programs option.

TIA


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

*QUESTION 3.*.....If I am deleting crap from new computer...is there any quick way for me to know what is what....some obvious like games etc......but is all I can do is google the app name to see what it does.


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

*Question 1* - Assuming Windows 10. Managing account settings on Windows 10

In the example in the link, their username resembles an email address, but yor username is likely what Cortana suggested.

*Question 2:* - Its Apps and Features to remove programs. It's a personal preference.

*QUESTION 3* - Quick comes with experience. There are different methods to remove those programs though. If you're interested in the method of removing programs from the command line, I'll be watching this thread. Someone might be around with a better answer.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

ADAMZ....Thank ya Sir

Basically, I'm looking for the cleanest simplist way to remove the crap....I guess I'm thinking that would be the "remove" options under Apps/Features,,,,but I'm not sure.

" Quick comes with experience. " YEP...True....but at my age/retirement, I've accepted the fact that I won't be playing on the senior golf tour or be competent with this quickly changing technology....I just want the computer simple and working and not to Fup the migration.

Best

Peter


----------



## joe-nwt (Jul 15, 2020)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Neal.... If that's correct, that will help to a fair degreee.....I too use chrome, but I'm never sure what is on my computer and what is on my account at Chrome......any idea if his passwords and favorites and configuration settings came up as oriiginal on here.


I had a hard drive crash earlier this year. When I installed chrome on the new drive and logged in all my passwords and bookmarks were there.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

joe-nwt said:


> I had a hard drive crash earlier this year. When I installed chrome on the new drive and logged in all my passwords and bookmarks were there.


JOE...Thank you..... I have not migrated Google yet, but did discover basically what yiou said, but a little more complicated for me. 

I was not logged into Google/Gmail, and just had all my google data in a unnamed account. So I figured out how to open a google account and attach it to the google unnamed I was using. I'm instructed to turn on "sync" for that account, and then download google on my new computer and sign in with my new account name....Sound correct????


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

MTN

If you have a box to search in the lower left corner, type *Add* in the box, choices should appear. Click Add or Remove Programs. Once in Add or Remove Programs, click Apps and Features on the left so all the Apps are listed on the right side.

Then on the right side, you would click the unwanted App in the list of Apps, choose Uninstall.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

*Question4

ffice 365*


adamz said:


> MTN
> 
> If you have a box to search in the lower left corner, type *Add* in the box, choices should appear. Click Add or Remove Programs. Once in Add or Remove Programs, click Apps and Features on the left so all the Apps are listed on the right side.
> 
> Then on the right side, you would click the unwanted App in the list of Apps, choose Uninstall.


Worked pretty well ADAM....I got alotoff...some would have the uninstall grayed out but if necessary, I found a third party program that will uninstall....Don't think I will try it...but it does come from tyhe microsoft store..???

QUESTION 5:

This is a toughy I think...

Migrating Office 2007 to new computer:

*CURRANT STATUS*: I have 2007 running on my old computer...I also have the disks and pass code for Office 2007.

My old computer has a disk drive which I originally loaded 2007 using it. My new computer has no disk drive.

My new computer has a Microsoft 365 installed to load if I want or probably a light version of Office to load that allows me something...but cloud storage I would assume I would get to chooxe local site storage.

If I were to try to load my old 2007 to my new non-disk drive computer, I could copy the disk to an external storage and move it to my new computer, but how would I start it....like put it in downloads folder and search for an exe file...????

Any Ideas....TIA


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> My new computer has no disk drive.


You can get a very inexpensive USB powered disc drive.


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

MTN

Yes, the install program is likely named setup.exe

Missouri has a good idea for the USB connected disc drive.

Or, you can put the 2007 disk into the toshiba and use a mouse to copy/paste all the Office 2007 files from the disc to a usb stick. The copy/paste would be done in Windows File Explorer. When in File Explorer, you'll need to identify both the disc drive letter and usb drive letter to copy from disc drive letter and then paste to usb drive letter. BTW, you might need the product key to install 2007, the install program might ask for it. The product key might be found on the original packaging.

*If I were to try to load my old 2007 to my new non-disk drive computer, I could copy the disk to an external storage and move it to my new computer, but how would I start it....like put it in downloads folder and search for an exe file...????*
Once it's on the external storage, just put the external storage onto the Acer. Find .exe on the external and click it.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

You can get a USB disc drive for about $25 from Newegg.
Does Office 2007 require the disc to operate or just to install the program?
(I am using a Mac and can't remember the Windows days )


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Missouri Bound said:


> You can get a USB disc drive for about $25 from Newegg.
> Does Office 2007 require the disc to operate or just to install the program?
> (I am using a Mac and can't remember the Windows days )


Missouri, Office 2007 likely runs from the computer, the disc is for installation.


----------



## joe-nwt (Jul 15, 2020)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> JOE...Thank you..... I have not migrated Google yet, but did discover basically what yiou said, but a little more complicated for me.
> 
> I was not logged into Google/Gmail, and just had all my google data in a unnamed account. So I figured out how to open a google account and attach it to the google unnamed I was using. I'm instructed to turn on "sync" for that account, and then download google on my new computer and sign in with my new account name....Sound correct????


i'm in the same boat as you, technologically impaired..... but yes, my phone is synced to my desktop. So anything google is backed up on either device as far as I know.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Missuri/Adam/Joe....

Thanks....Yes, I have a product key (called it a passcode...told you I was dumb). The disc does not stay in the computer to run. I too think the disc is just for install...hopeing anyway.

Adam....Yes, I guess I don't have to move it onto the new computer.....Even though on an external drive, I guess it will look for my c drive and programs on the new computer.....I guess I'll try later....

Incidentally guys, I do have a Blue Ray, but that won't work for an external disk drive will it.?????


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Does the Blue Ray have a usb connection?

Yes, the USB should look for C drive. If not, there is likely the option to make it look for the C drive during the installation.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

adamz said:


> Missouri, Office 2007 likely runs from the computer, the disc is for installation.


Then he should be good to go


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

About your office program.
Is it a starter version? Do you need full function?
You can get the "starter" version free online.
Some of the features are limited but perhaps you don't need those.
Just offering alternatives.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Office 2007 is no longer supported by MS. So there won't be any updates via automatic Windows Update although MS has been known to update obsolete product when critical bad stuff is about. 
Updates are apparently manually available but numerous (25 pages worth), but you won't need them all: Microsoft Update Catalog
Limit your install from CD to products you want, such as Word and Excel. It might be less of an effort to try loading just the service packs (there were 3) first.

By googling 'remove crapware' will lead you to suggested free tools. Crapware is typically teaseware by software sellers to get you to try their product. Often 'free' with limited trial periods included. These loaded but uninstalled programs take up space on your hard drive if you are not interested.

Free version of Revo Uninstaller Revo Uninstaller Free - Remove unwanted programs easily will list all programs on your computer for potential removal but now also allows removal of Windows apps that you might not want.

It is unfortunate that Win10 does not come in a slim version but if all this extra stuff was not included, computers would cost more.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

The 32 bit version of Office Starter 2010 is available online.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Missouri Bound said:


> The 32 bit version of Office Starter 2010 is available online.


Missouri.....Is 32 bit any problem for me.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I suspect your operating system is 64 bit. You can check that on your computer.


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

MTN

32 bit programs will run on the Acer.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Just a quick update....I'm making progress....but tell you a funny story on how dumb I am,,,

I successfully have my chrome moved over complete (all settings/bookmarks/passwords) on the new acer...really it should have been easier except for me!!! (smiley/dumb)

My old chrome was just local as I never had a google account. So I set up a google account and got it tied to my local account....and found sync and got it turned on. Then went to new acer and downloaded chrome and signed into my nnew account and got sync turned on there.

BUT....nothing synced over......

Well, after F'ing with it for an embarassing long time, I discovered that I had the sync on my old account as "custom sync" (as opposed to sync everything) and had never chosen anything to custom sync over. Changed it to sync everything... and wham/bam thank-ya-mam.....everything was GREAT.

As to getting 2007 word /excell over, I'm just now in process. First, I have uninstalled on new acer Microsoft 365 (expensive subscription thing) and "office" which appears to be the very light version of word/excell off the new acer. I did not want them to interfere with my install of 2007. Furthermore, I think I discovered that the "office light" only runs on the internet (can't use w/o being on-line) and you can only store on the cloud......neither of which I like....or I was going to at least try it.

I used old tosh to move the 2007 disc over to a flash drive. The disc was about 2.6 GB...so I think full program. And ADAM, as you said, it has a setup,exe file that I bet is how I start it.

About ready to try it, but have several small jobs today, and don't want to get it partially done....so I'll try it later.

*AGAIN, thank ya all for your help.* On a sort of unrelated issue,(non migration issue) I'm going to post another thread about the Acer.


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

You are now certified Chrome sync expert. 

Nice going so far.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

ADAM and MISSOURI and everyone:

 It Worked !!!!!!!!! (big smiley).....Thank Ya
Just got Office 2007 moved over to new Acer......I think it's working fine....still have to test it and waiting to move over my files for ultimate test....hope I'm not celebrating too early., not sure if I missed any important old updates.

Just like you all said/coached me.......I copied my 2007 disc to a thumb drive, deleted all the Microsoft 365 and office light off the new acer......found a setup.exe file and it loaded great with no complications.

Even more important than saving and having to buy a subscription when I've already paid for an old program that worked fine for me, I know what I want to do with the existing s/w and I don't want to learn new enhanced s/w.

I've still got to move some other progrms.....and will probably be back to ask your opinion/expertise before I try and likely to F something up.

Best
Peter


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Question : One curveball.....I have many PDF files in my documents.....and GD Microsoft on my new computer set EDGE PDF to open them...along with a big banner "Make Edge your Default Browser"

I know I've seen it....but where can make Adobe my default for opening PDFs.

To me, an idiot,, jt appears that in file explorer or documents, they have made "type" as Micosoft Edge PDF"

Tia


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

You should be able to click on that banner and it will take you to the control panel or you can get there from the start menu.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Missouri Bound said:


> You should be able to click on that banner and it will take you to the control panel or you can get there from the start menu.


 If I click on that banner, it makes EDGE the default browser....I want google....but MS has put in their own "edge pdf reader"....I want to make Adobe the pdf reader.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

OK. Click the button on the lower left hand corner of your screen. It is a Windows icon.
That should open a menu. Click on control panel and look for default programs.


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Here's how to associate PDF.






Associate PDF files to always open in Reader or Acrobat on Windows 10


Learn how to make Acrobat Reader DC or Acrobat DC the default viewer of PDF files on Microsoft Windows 10.




helpx.adobe.com


----------

